
Preventing visceral racism - sridca
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=5001
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
This article is purestrain Eric Raymond at his Eric Raymondest.

~~~
sridca
And one of the best articles I've read on the topic of racism.

------
davidgerard
2013.

